# Username change



## Bored Man (30 Nov 2018)

hi

Long time user of CycleChat however, I would like to change my username - fed up of being an American football superstar now. 

Can this be done Admin?

Ta


----------



## Ian H (30 Nov 2018)

I think of you as a CTC stalwart.


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2018)

I think of him as funk and soul singer.


----------



## roadrash (30 Nov 2018)

going off the name, I think of him as my mates dad.....maybe he is ...who knows


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2018)

I think of him off Bullseye, I'm a very lazy reader


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think of him off Bullseye, I'm a very lazy reader



Bully?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Nov 2018)

Jim Brown said:


> hi
> 
> Long time user of CycleChat however, I would like to change my username - fed up of being an American football superstar now.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Yes it can be done. Let the mods know what name you'd like instead (here or in a PM if you'd prefer) and we'll get it changed.

We will usually put a note saying "Formerly known as...." for a short time by your name while friends get used to the change.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> We will usually put a note saying "Formerly known as...." for a short time by your name while friends get used to the change.


What friends?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2018)

You could change it to abcde, a popular name these days.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> What friends?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HDzykSHZXwM


----------



## Bored Man (1 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> What friends?



I have virtual ‘Friends’


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2018)

Jim Brown said:


> I have virtual ‘Friends’


Almost the same as me, but I have virtually no forends


----------



## The Crofted Crest (1 Dec 2018)

Hey, @Jim Brown, why don't you lets us pick your new username?


----------



## Seevio (1 Dec 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Hey, @Jim Brown, why don't you lets us pick your new username?


I imagine he's not looking to be known as Bikey McBikeface.


----------



## subaqua (1 Dec 2018)

Seevio said:


> I imagine he's not looking to be known as Bikey McBikeface.


If you were a Londoner you could be cockney Mc Cockface . But I think somebody is already


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Hey, @Jim Brown, why don't you lets us pick your new username?


How do you know @Jim Brown is not this new one & it's already been changed?


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2018)

Phaeton said:


> How do you know @Jim Brown is not this new one & it's already been changed?


Easy, and checkable.


----------



## Bored Man (2 Dec 2018)

Seevio said:


> I imagine he's not looking to be known as Bikey McBikeface.


----------



## Bored Man (2 Dec 2018)

Eyup

I sent a pm but no reply as yet.

After my reassignment I would like to now be known as .....

Bored Man


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2018)

Jim Brown said:


> Eyup
> 
> I sent a pm but no reply as yet.
> 
> ...


Is there anyone on at this time?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is there anyone on at this time?


Yes, me .... muahhhahahahaha (image a vampire sound ) just back from a late shift.
I'm going to look for the pm now, then will change the username.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2018)

Jim Brown said:


> Eyup
> 
> I sent a pm but no reply as yet.
> 
> ...


All righty!
I cannot find your PM, not in the Mods inbox, neither in the "Contact us " messages.
If you have sent it to @Rickshaw Phil you will have to wait till he gets up in the morning, as I cannot (obviously) read his private PMs.
Sorry about that!
I am not completely sure that the Bored Man username was not said in jest


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, me .... muahhhahahahaha (image a vampire sound ) just back from a late shift.
> I'm going to look for the pm now, then will change the username.


It's early yet though!


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's early yet though!


As for the late(graveyard shift)


classic33 said:


> The fear of premature burial, the "deceased" being in a coma for instance, not actually dead, led to many devices being patented to allow the "deceased" to alert those above ground to their plight.
> 
> One of the most simple of these was a cord attached to the persons finger. The cord leading to a bell on the surface, which would ring when the cord was pulled. The "deceased" became* the dead ringer* whilst the person watching for any activity would be working *the graveyard shift*. Their job was to get the "deceased" *coffin dodger*, *for whom the bell tolled*, to the surface, having* been saved by the bell*, and to a physician.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Dec 2018)

Jock McJockface?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I cannot find your PM, not in the Mods inbox, neither in the "Contact us " messages.


This is not completely unexpected, it does seem to be a 'Black Hole'


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2018)

Jim Brown said:


> Eyup
> 
> I sent a pm but no reply as yet.
> 
> ...



Chris ?


----------



## Bored Man (2 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> All righty!
> I cannot find your PM, not in the Mods inbox, neither in the "Contact us " messages.
> If you have sent it to @Rickshaw Phil you will have to wait till he gets up in the morning, as I cannot (obviously) read his private PMs.
> Sorry about that!
> I am not completely sure that the Bored Man username was not said in jest



Thank you @Pat "5mph" -yes I pmd Phil. 

No jest. I would like to reassigned as Bored Man please.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2018)

Bored Man said:


> No jest. I would like to reassigned as Bored Man please.


Done


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2019)

I've changed my username from RealLeeHimself and uploaded a shiny new avatar.


----------

